# GT Lady Bikes



## GT-Hinterland (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich war die Tage mit meiner besseren Hälfte bei dem örtlichen Bikehändler um Ihr einen Helm zu kaufen!. Leider hat Sie da ein Rad gesehen und gesagt," das muß ich haben!"

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/bikes.php?typ=40154&kategory=Hardtail

Ich bin mit diesem gedanken nicht so ganz einverstanden, da ich ja wie Ihr alle den "*GT Virus*" habe. ( unheilbar!!!) 
Deswegen habe ich mir überlegt im Winter das Projekt: "*GT Lady Bike*" vorzunehmen.
Was haltet Ihr davon und vorallem macht Vorschläge z.B. welchen Rahmen man als Basis nimmt, wie man den Rahmen gestallten könnte, welche Parts usw.
Wäre Doch schön wenn wir einen  Pool an vorschlägen hätten, damit unsere Damen auch auf GT unterwegs wären!!!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

ha! da bin ich gerade drann!

- 16" Zassi 1996 BB
- SID Team
- 90mm Vorbau +10°
- Low Riser Lenker, gemütlich
- RF Good & Evil Griffe, dick und weich halt
- XT/XTR Schaltung und Antrieb, damit es einfach geht
- XT V-Brakes, reicht
- XT Naben, Mavic Felgen
- Flite Sattel, der wird ihr aber nicht gefallen





Habe gerade Brems- und Schaltzüge montiert, jetzt noch einstellen, dann erstmal ein Bier und eine kleine Probefahrt um den Block! Von der Lady wird es dann am Wochenende getestet, mal sehen...

OK, sehr Ladymäßig sieht das Bike jetzt nicht aus, aber Pastell passt einfach nicht zu ihr.

Wollte ich schon lange für sie machen, eigentlich habe ich mir nicht mal die Frage gestellt ob es was anderes als ein GT sein könnte. Für meine Liebste nur das beste!

Gruss,

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo GT-Hinterland,

ich bin mittlerweile auch schon von meinem Mann GT-fiziert 
Mein GT MTB ist ein Zaskar Race in 15" (da ich so ein Erdnuckel bin ) 

und ich finde es als Lady- Bike sehr empfehlenswert. 





Noch einige Abauteile:





Ansonsten besteht die Schaltgruppe aus Shimano LX, XT und XTR.

Übrigens kann ich den Selle Italia Gel Flow LDY empfehlen, damit es nicht so 

weh tut  .

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Infizierung Deiner besseren Hälfte


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. Mai 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo GT-Hinterland,
> 
> ich bin mittlerweile auch schon von meinem Mann GT-fiziert
> Mein GT MTB ist ein Zaskar Race in 15" (da ich so ein Erdnuckel bin )
> ...



Den Rahmen kenne ich! War ich auch in England dran. Aber leider an dem Abend auf einem Geburtstag!  Glück für Euch 
Diesen Rahmen denke ich auch als Basis zu nehmen oder einen Avalanche in Größe S. Aber die Farbe?????


----------



## mountymaus (16. Mai 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Aber die Farbe?????




Das sind doch die Team Farben  und er passt außerdem Perfekt zu meinem

ZR 1.0, welcher mittlerweile ein schwarzes Griffband und ausschließlich eine  

Shimano Ultegra Schaltgruppe besitzt.


----------



## laxerone (16. Mai 2007)

Das bike meiner Herzallerliebsten:





wartet seit 1/2 Jahr noch auf die montage der purple/silbernen tri aligns (auf dem bild ists noch der tektro nachbau) und ein wechsel der schaltung auf XTR. 
ach so, der flite ist auch nur fürs photo montiert gewesen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. Mai 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Das sind doch die Team Farben



Ja das weiß ich! Habe den ja auch noch nagelneu in der Ecke stehen! 

Sehr schöne Bikes habt Ihr ja da! 
Meine Freundin fährt zur Zeit ja ein Backwoods. 
Aber ich denke mal an ein Bike was von der Farbe her nicht so ausgeliefert wurde!


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2007)

Denke auch das "Ladyrahmen" quatsch sind, mit den passenden Teilen kann man jeden Rahmen damengerecht aufbauen wenn die GrÃ¶Ãe stimmt... Sorry, vielleicht fÃ¼hlt sie sich ja wirklich wohl drauf, aber Laxerone seine (zu groÃe?/SattelstÃ¼tzenposition)Streckbank sieht so gar nicht damengerecht aus... Kurzer, steiler Vorbau und Rizer machen oft auch sinn. Neben den Selle "lady`s" sind wohl der Terry "Butterfly" und der Fitzik"Vitesse/gel" sehr Empfehlenswert. Von allen dreien kam meine Holde mit letzterm in der CP-Version am besten zurecht. Ist wie MÃ¤nnern auch, um so selterner die Damen fahren desto empfehlenswerter sind meistens die Gelvarianten und/oder Polsterunterhosen(da hat Specilized gute, sehr gÃ¼nstige im Angebot ab 10-15â¬).


----------



## kingmoe (17. Mai 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Denke auch das "Ladyrahmen" quatsch sind, mit den passenden Teilen kann man jeden Rahmen damengerecht aufbauen wenn die Größe stimmt...



Jein, es gibt schon Gründe für einen reinen Damenrahmen (der evtl. dann auch wieder bestimmten Herren gut passen würde), aber viele Frauen kommen tatsächlich gut mit entsprechend kleineren "Herrenrädern" klar. Z.B. mein 16" Avalanche wäre ein Ladybike: Stütze rein und Lenker zur Fahrerin kippen, fertig:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Mai 2007)

Kingmoe den Rahmen kannst Du mir gerne Verkaufen 
Aber ich denke das machst Du leider nicht 
Hier mal ein Bild von dem aktuellen GT Backwoods was sie fährt. Die Gabel ist grausam ich weiß! Habe aber keine rote bekommen!
Wenn ich ein neues Bike für Sie gebaut habe geht das Backwoods wieder in meinen Bestand über und bekommt die Orginal Stahlgabel wieder!!!


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2007)

also meine liebste fährt zwar kein GT (sie beton aber gerne, dass sie schon 1992 ein GT vantara hatte, als ICH NOCH KEINS HATTE), aber sie kommt auch mit dem selle italia lady gel super zurecht. 
ausserdem 90er vorbau mit riser lenker!
aus meiner sicht wäre eine luftgabel sinnvoll, da man die im gegensatz zu stahlfeder auch auf leichte fahrerinnen einstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Mai 2007)

schau mal hier rein:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170113135973&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## Backfisch (18. Mai 2007)

Stadtschlampen-Pärchen:


----------



## Effendi Sahib (18. Mai 2007)

Immerhin auch ein Triple Triangle  

Interessant ist die Position der V-Brake - aber logisch...


----------



## Backfisch (19. Mai 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Immerhin auch ein Triple Triangle
> 
> Interessant ist die Position der V-Brake - aber logisch...



Jaha, es muss nicht imemr ein Zassi sein 

Über die Bremse hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, wieso ist das logisch? Weil nun beide Bremsen gleich belastet werden (auf Zug), im Gegensatz zu einem normalen Bike?


----------



## Effendi Sahib (19. Mai 2007)

Logisch, weil kürzeste Verbindung. Bei vielen minderwertigen Damenrädern werden einfach wild geschlungen Bowdenzüge zu den Sitzstreben verlegt.

U-Brakes hingegen befanden sich meistens an den Kettenstreben, bei den ersten Zassis allerdings auch an den Sitzstreben...


----------



## alf2 (19. Mai 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Aber ich denke das machst Du leider nicht



Das Backwoods scheint mir fast ein bisschen groß zu sein.

Ich habe auch vor kurzem für eine Freundin ein 16" (Größe S) Avalanche besorgt. Das baut irre kurz und hat ein sehr gutmütiges Fahrverhalten. Ich selbst fahre eins in 18" (Größe M).

In Deutschland gibts leider keine 16" Avalanches zu kaufen. In England wirst du fündig: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15126


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (19. Mai 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das Backwoods scheint mir fast ein bisschen groß zu sein.
> 
> Ich habe auch vor kurzem für eine Freundin ein 16" (Größe S) Avalanche besorgt. Das baut irre kurz und hat ein sehr gutmütiges Fahrverhalten. Ich selbst fahre eins in 18" (Größe M).
> 
> In Deutschland gibts leider keine 16" Avalanches zu kaufen. In England wirst du fündig: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15126



Nein,
das Backwoods ist auch ein 16" Rahmen bis jetzt hat er fand ich gut gepasst. Aber Heute ist sie auf meinem Avalanche kurz gefahren und Sie fand es besser 
Naja mußen mal schauen was wir dann bauen M oder S

Aber hier bekommst Du auch das Avalanche in S 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...833854?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1179611506&sr=1-5


----------



## gremlino (20. Mai 2007)

Projekt Ladybike bin ich auch gerade dran. Aber mit Hardtail gibt sich meine nicht zufrieden...................

Sie ist mein LTS gefahren und will jetzt auch unbedingt ein Fully haben   Aber findet mal was, was den Frauen gefällt


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2007)

Bei cyclery.de gibt es gerade das Zaskar Expert in S für 699,-


----------



## tomasius (20. Mai 2007)

Meine bessere Hälfte ist ab sofort damit unterwegs:  






Gruß, Tom


----------



## gremlino (20. Mai 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte ist ab sofort damit unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir die Kurbeln so anschaue, wird sie dich niemals ein oder überholen    ***duck***


----------



## oliversen (21. Mai 2007)

gremlino schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Kurbeln so anschaue, wird sie dich niemals ein oder überholen    ***duck***



Aber wenn es mit den Bremsen erst einmal bergab geht, wird die Gute schnell an unserem tomasius vorbeischiessen.


----------



## tomasius (21. Mai 2007)

Bei den Kettenblättern bin ich mir tatsächlich noch nicht ganz sicher. Wahrscheinlich kommt vorne nur ein 24er Blatt dran.  

Die XT U-Brake kommt ebenfalls noch, denn bremsen sollte sie schon können. 

Ach ja, mich beschäftigt noch etwas: 

Ich habe neben dem Rahmen auch den Vorbau, das Schaltwerk und die Kurbeln aufpoliert. Sollte ich mich auch mal an der Quadra versuchen? Sind die Tauchrohre aus Alu? Ich hab' doch hier irgendwo mal eine polierte RS gesehen, oder?  



Man, was tut man nicht alles für die Liebste.  

@kingmoe: 

Werde heute Abend noch mal ein Thread zum Thema "Chainsuck am BB Rahmen beseitigen" eröffnen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## gremlino (21. Mai 2007)

> Ich habe neben dem Rahmen auch den Vorbau, das Schaltwerk und die Kurbeln aufpoliert. Sollte ich mich auch mal an der Quadra versuchen? Sind die Tauchrohre aus Alu? Ich hab' doch hier irgendwo mal eine polierte RS gesehen, oder?



Wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe, ist das Aludruckguss. Machbar, ja, aber ich persönlich würde es lassen, das ist dann zuviel des Guten. Lieber eine schöne Farbe.
Hab mal so eine Gabel gecrashed, das ist auch ein sehr dunkler Guss, weiß nicht, ob das dann wie der BB Rahmen so rauskommt, ist fraglich


----------



## oldman (3. Juli 2007)

moin,
was zum thema ladybikes - hier liegt ein gt force renner, weiss, alu mit original gabel (auch weiss) rum. recht klein, muesste mal nachmessen, ist entweder 50 oder 52.
wäre wie gesagt zu haben.
so long


----------



## oldman (3. Juli 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> was zum thema ladybikes - hier liegt ein gt force renner, weiss, alu mit original gabel (auch weiss) rum. recht klein, muesste mal nachmessen, ist entweder 50 oder 52.
> wäre wie gesagt zu haben.
> so long



moin,

aufgrund einiger anfragen:

baujahr 1998
gt force al mit original chromo unicrown fork und tange 1 1/8 gewindesteuersatz
mitte tretlager - oberkante sattelrohr 56cm
oberrohr mitte - mitte 54cm
unterrohr mitte-mitte 61cm
rahmen nr. S8BK00022

so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (18. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-de...2QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Flinster (19. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-de...2QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


sehr schön )))
__________________
hier isr lustig ))) millisong.com


----------



## gremlino (21. Juli 2007)

gremlino schrieb:


> Projekt Ladybike bin ich auch gerade dran. Aber mit Hardtail gibt sich meine nicht zufrieden...................
> 
> Sie ist mein LTS gefahren und will jetzt auch unbedingt ein Fully haben   Aber findet mal was, was den Frauen gefällt



Hab jetzt für mein Weibchen was gefunden, allerdings kein GT. Dafür war es günstig und mit der Ausstattung sehr stimmig.


----------

